# thick thighs oh my;) hehe enjoy



## bootylovingirl (Feb 16, 2007)

too wired to sleep so it was cam whoring instead lol

comments appreciated!


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2007)

bootylovingirl said:


> too wired to sleep so it was cam whoring instead lol
> 
> comments appreciated!



Two words...
VERY NICE!


----------



## JohnWylde (Feb 16, 2007)

bootylovingirl said:


> too wired to sleep so it was cam whoring instead lol
> 
> comments appreciated!


Wow I do soooo love your thick thighs!

Thck thighs just turn me on like that mmm

John w


----------



## Jake v.2.0 (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow......:eat2: 
I bet if you started a paysite, it'd do real well


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 16, 2007)

bootylovingirl said:


> too wired to sleep so it was cam whoring instead lol
> 
> comments appreciated!



Poor megs! Your pictures were removed


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 16, 2007)

awww poo I wanted to see it too T-T


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 17, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> awww poo I wanted to see it too T-T



http://community.livejournal.com/nekkidbbw/860301.html


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 17, 2007)

Phalloidium said:


> http://community.livejournal.com/nekkidbbw/860301.html



Error

You must be logged in to view this protected entry.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 17, 2007)

i requested to join, my name is molerat87 please let me in!


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 17, 2007)

collegeguy2514 said:


> Error
> 
> You must be logged in to view this protected entry.



You have to join LJ, then apply to join the community.


----------



## bootylovingirl (Feb 17, 2007)

im contemplating it


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 17, 2007)

i was turned down when I requested T-T


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 18, 2007)

Does nobody remember imageshack, photobucket, nor flickr? Yahoo photos would work too, but that requires a yahoo account... Just stick ".com" onto the names to get to the sites.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 18, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> Does nobody remember imageshack, photobucket, nor flickr? Yahoo photos would work too, but that requires a yahoo account... Just stick ".com" onto the names to get to the sites.



photobucket works great.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 18, 2007)

then can someone post a link to the images outside of that live journal. they won't let me in the community T-T


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 18, 2007)

Good luck! bootylovingirl loves to tease...


----------



## bootylovingirl (Feb 18, 2007)

oh really lol
you would know, wouldnt you? haha


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay, one... she can't post a link to the removed picture either. It's not allowed here either way - sorry. 

Second, if she'd like to post an image within the picture content guidelines, she's free to do so - seems like the easier solution here rather than all this back and forth.


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 18, 2007)

bootylovingirl said:


> oh really lol
> you would know, wouldnt you? haha



Oh I know all too well. I'm amazed I put up with it.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 19, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, one... she can't post a link to the removed picture either. It's not allowed here either way - sorry.


Even if it's clearly marked NSFW with the largest, boldest, italicest, underlinest font imagininable in such a way that if you click on it in any situation where you could get in trouble from your boss, your wife, your girlfriend, or your fuckbuddy, and you get caught, you'd have to be the dumbest or the unluckiest person alive?

Still no?

Guess you'd better be prepared for thousands of IMs to your MSN, Megs.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 19, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Even if it's clearly marked NSFW with the largest, boldest, italicest, underlinest font imagininable in such a way that if you click on it in any situation where you could get in trouble from your boss, your wife, your girlfriend, or your fuckbuddy, and you get caught, you'd have to be the dumbest or the unluckiest person alive?
> 
> Still no?
> 
> Guess you'd better be prepared for thousands of IMs to your MSN, Megs.



Still no.  

It's not about warnings, it's about the content... Conrad doesn't want nipples on the boards, and posting a link to them is just disrespecting the "intent" of the content rule. 

Posting pictures within the rules is really not difficult... trust me, I know!


----------



## bootylovingirl (Feb 19, 2007)

lol your a hoot sometimes


----------



## Tooz (Feb 19, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> rather than all this back and forth.



Someone wants attentionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn~


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 19, 2007)

Is that really a bad thing?

Besides, most of the back-and-forth are guys just falling over themselves to see those pics.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 19, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Is that really a bad thing?



Yes, yes it is. I don't want to see this board become a place where fat girlies can come and post nude crap in an effort to falsely boost self confidence.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 19, 2007)

tooz said:


> Yes, yes it is. I don't want to see this board become a place where fat girlies can come and post nude crap in an effort to falsely boost self confidence.



I have my standards too- I usually wear lingerie or underwear in my pics


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 19, 2007)

tooz said:


> Yes, yes it is. I don't want to see this board become a place where fat girlies can come and post nude crap in an effort to falsely boost self confidence.



Perish the thought. Keep those complimens SINCERE and ardent fellas. No boasts of phony admiration just to see your words in print, tell us what you REALLY think so our confidence boost won't be fake.


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 19, 2007)

BLG, could you just post _something_ already? I dunno how hard it would be to take and post another pic that's within the guidelines, but the whole issue's gotten so built up I just _won't_ be satisfied until I see some thigh.  



AnnMarie said:


> Okay, one... she can't post a link to the removed picture either. It's not allowed here either way - sorry.
> 
> Second, if she'd like to post an image within the picture content guidelines, she's free to do so - seems like the easier solution here rather than all this back and forth.



Oh I'm sorry. I don't remember if I was suggesting that or not, but I was unaware of the specifics of the rule in question. Forgive my curiosity, but what loophole do sites with nudes and nip-shots on the paysite board squeeze through?


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 19, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I don't remember if I was suggesting that or not, but I was unaware of the specifics of the rule in question. Forgive my curiosity, but what loophole do sites with nudes and nip-shots on the paysite board squeeze through?



No loophole. Their _previews/shared images_ here on Dimensions have to be within the rules. They cannot post a link to a more risque preview to get around actually "showing" it on the boards. 

They share images within the rules and they link to a member site where people can sign up to see more if they want.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 19, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> No loophole.



But there is always a loophole, I heard that if you break da rules, AnnMarie will provide you will one free can below. 

Figuratively speaking of course. Poor girl's always running outta lollipops.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 19, 2007)

Well so much for sending her MSN messages...


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 20, 2007)

tooz said:


> Yes, yes it is. I don't want to see this board become a place where fat girlies can come and post nude crap in an effort to falsely boost self confidence.



Agreed. Any nude material should be of very high quality so as not to generate false boosting.


----------



## bootylovingirl (Feb 20, 2007)

i agree, im not arguing at all. it was a mistake, plain and simple

lets all play nice now folks.


----------



## bootylovingirl (Feb 20, 2007)

your entitled to your opinion- but please dont make false jugments though. it wasnt about false confidence or attention, and negativity wont do you any favors.

the paysite board is no different anyway.


----------

